# DISCUSS: Best supertall skyscraper in the world



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Let's start !!

Burj Khalifa, 828m, 2.717ft, 163 floors, 2010, Dubai, UAE:







[/url]Lumia 1020 High Resolution Sample #6 by -DanielKHC-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Shanghai Tower, 632m, 2.073ft, 121 floors, 2014/15, Shanghai, China:







[/url]Shanghai Tower, Shanghai by -Marshall Strabala-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel, 601m, 1.973ft, 120floors, 2012, Mecca, Saudi Arabia:







[/url]makkah-clock-royal-tower-hotel by -lovelu22-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

One World Trade Center, 541m, 1.776ft, 104 floors, 2013, New York, USA:







[/url]One World Trade Center by -Jules Antonio-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Taipei 101, 509m, 1.670ft, 101 floors, 2004, Taipei, Taiwan:







[/url]Taipei 101 by -Sam Yu SSS-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Kingdom Tower, 1.000m, 3.300ft, 156 floors, 2018, Jeddah, Saudi Arabia:







[/url]Three of a Kind by -imagineer100-/[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sky city, 838m, 2.747ft, 202 floors, 2014/15, Changsha, China:







[/url]Sky_City_(Changsha, China) by -siwawa58-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Shanghai World Financial Center, 492m, 1.614ft, 101 floors, 2008, Shanghai, China:







[/url]SWFC by -Sandro Bisaro-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I shall post some more after I have lunch!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Is it open thread ? can i post here ?


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ yes you can post here


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

thanx i will add *India tower* then. 

Description : 
Name - India Tower
Location - Mumbai
Height - 720m, 127fl
Current status - on hold/cancelled


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

The shard, 309m, 1.016ft, 72 floors, 2013, London, UK:







[/url]The Shard by -non_chiamarmi_gioia-/[/IMG]


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*SEOUL , Lotte World Tower ,555m , 1819ft , 123 fl *









http://ifd-arch.blogspot.com/2011/04/architecture-skyscraper-lotte-jamsil.html


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nina Tower, 319m, 1.049ft, 80 floors, 2007, Hong Kong:







[/url]Nina Tower by -CJ Sucgang-[/IMG]


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*World one, Mumbai, 442m, 117fl & 223m, 57fl*

From sparrow3d website.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*NANJING , Youth Olympics Center , 315m , 1031ft 68 fl & 250m , 819ft , 58 fl 

*








http://www.arch2o.com/tag/zaha-hadid/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*TIANJIN , Chow Tai Fook Binhai Center , 530m , 1739ft 97 fl*


















by Skidmore Owings & Merrill


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

You know me:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Bank of America Plaza Atlanta, 1040 feet:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Namaste Tower , Mumbai , 301m , 62 fl*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

KUNMING , Wanda Plaza , 307m x 2


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Taipei 101, 1667 feet:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

ICC Hong Kong, 1588 feet:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> By far the most beautiful building anywhere in the world for me. Perfect cladding, perfect shape, perfect proportions, perfect view on the skyline and perfect elegance. All it needs now is perfect lighting. Unlike others I judge architecture objectively, and not by its country.
> Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang


I don't like the design. Looks good as a stand-alone tower though, but i think it won't fit in if it was in Newyork, Hongkong or Shanghai.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

@LAF2 can you plz add the height along with the name.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of my absolute favourites in history as well:






















Pals_RGB said:


> I don't like the design. Looks good as a stand-alone tower though, but i think it won't fit in if it was in Newyork, Hongkong or Shanghai.


This is a design that's meant to stand by itself. Other buildings would just distract from it.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

L.A.F.2. said:


> Done.


But i hate it when height is measured in feet not in meters. 
Anyway thanx. i must hv made u waste a few precious minutes.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

If I need to I'll convert them.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

can you do it in centimeters ?


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Centimetres? :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Isn't 1WTC 0.00054 megameters tall?


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, and the Chrysler Building is 318,984,219,404.1376 nanometers.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

23 marina, dubai, 395m:







[/url]23 Marina by -Adriaan Bloem-[/IMG]


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

John Hancock Building Chicago, 1,129 feet.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pals_RGB said:


> *Namaste Tower , Mumbai , 301m , 62 fl*


Nice one :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Tacky clad but somewhat okay shape.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Al Hamra Tower, 413m, 1.354ft:







[/url]ALHAMRA tower by -mashaer4u-[/IMG]

My Favourite!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

My favourite supertall is the Lotte Tower in Seoul *-*


----------

